# Pick of the litter



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

You know when I picked out Bailey at 2 weeks old, I went with him because he was the smallest and had the cutest features. The breeder said he would probably remain square, short nose, and he had all his points, etc. However, I didn't really have a bond with him like I did his brother at 8 weeks old. I could have changed my mind and taken his brother then, but I wanted to go with the smaller (and cuter), calmer puppy at the time. Well now he's totally different. He has a long nose (which is his cutest feature), a longer body like his mother's and is still growing! I was dead set on getting a dog just like my last one, a small Shih-Tzu, who was almost all white, had a great personality and who I absolutely loved and was bonded to. I ended up with a dog who doesn't look like I thought and who I'm not as close to "yet" (but I think that will come with time.) I think what my point is, I put so much into picking out a puppy based on looks and tried to get a dog like my last one, that this puppy that I got turned out to be much different and is teaching me much to learn about love, true love not based on looks or how bonded I am to him, but what true love is all about. Does anyone know what I mean? Did anyone else pick a puppy just based on looks also or was there a bond there?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

We picked Caesar due to the bond we had with him. The other one was a lot smaller and very very cute, a little hyper though. Caesar was excited when we first held him adn then after a little while, he snuggled up between me and my husband as we were sitting on the couch and went to sleep.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

When I picked out Kylee, it was from site-unseen, like I bought her from a breeder that I found on the internet. I mean, I put a deposit down and waited for her to be born and everything, so it's not like I bought her on next-day pets or anything, but I didnt really pick her out, she was sort of, picked out for me. Anyway, it has been pretty hard bonding with her, especially in the beginning. I think we got off to a rough start though because when I picked her up from the airport I was alone and stressed (traffic, finding the right place, etc) and I didnt even take her out of her carrier until I got back to my house. The carrier was kinda small, so she looked HUGE...strike one (p.s. this ws before I knew not to care about how big or small they were), she was all dirty from pooping her carrier..strike two and then when I finally took her out I thought she was actually a boy and they sent me the wrong puppy!!..strike three. So the first impression wasnt the best. After we veriified she was a girl (my fam. had no experience with girl dogs) I calmed down a little but I think the damage was done. I felt almost no bond with her for the first month or so. Then we started puppy class though, and she did really great. I think she kinda sensed the way things were and tried extra hard to be good. Anyway, the puppy class really really made us bond and now we are moved out and its just the two of us, so she is like my child now. I dont know if this really answered your question, but I guess I just wanted you to know that you arent the only one who didnt instantly bond with your puppy.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NewMom328_@Sep 26 2005, 03:09 PM
> *When I picked out Kylee, it was from site-unseen, like I bought her from a breeder that I found on the internet.  I mean, I put a deposit down and waited for her to be born and everything, so it's not like I bought her on next-day pets or anything, but I didnt really pick her out, she was sort of, picked out for me.  Anyway, it has been pretty hard bonding with her, especially in the beginning.  I think we got off to a rough start though because when I picked her up from the airport I was alone and stressed (traffic, finding the right place, etc) and I didnt even take her out of her carrier until I got back to my house.  The carrier was kinda small, so she looked HUGE...strike one (p.s. this ws before I knew not to care about how big or small they were), she was all dirty from pooping her carrier..strike two and then when I finally took her out I thought she was actually a boy and they sent me the wrong puppy!!..strike three.  So the first impression wasnt the best.  After we veriified she was a girl (my fam. had no experience with girl dogs) I calmed down a little but I think the damage was done.  I felt almost no bond with her for the first month or so.  Then we started puppy class though, and she did really great.  I think she kinda sensed the way things were and tried extra hard to be good.  Anyway, the puppy class really really made us bond and now we are moved out and its just the two of us, so she is like my child now.  I dont know if this really answered your question, but I guess I just wanted you to know that you arent the only one who didnt instantly bond with your puppy.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103565*


[/QUOTE]
That's interesting. I guess I expected him to be like my other dog - wrong. He's his own dog. I've been wondering a lot if I shouldn't have taken the other dog who I felt more of a bond to, but Bailey also looked healthier, and that was a factor. Ya, I think a bond will grow in time. He's 4 months now, and I just started taking him to obedience class, so maybe after that's over. The trainer said that clicker training is really good for your relationship with your dog. I've also been feeling really overwhelmed with him since he has so much energy, so I'm sure that's a factor too. Thanks for your response.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I also had pick of the litter...and I was set on getting a girl. I went there, knowing I was getting a girl, played with all the puppies and left with a deposit on my BOY Massimo. It was strictly based on bond. He has a brother who was smaller and was adorable. His sister was also smaller, but more independent and didn't seem to want anything to do with me....more interested in checking other things out...LOL Massimo was the second biggest at 2 lbs at 8 weeks. I have to say, I'm absolutely in love with Massimo...it was the best decision I've ever made.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I picked Peanut because of the bond. He came right up to me and took a nap on my lap. Afterwards we played for like an hour. Peanut's sister wanted nothing to do with me. She was perfectly content being alone. She was a cutie, but Peanut was so sweet, there was really no question about which I wanted. Tic was in a litter of 4 and two were already spoken for, so it was breaking my heart, I couldn't decide on which I wanted. I almost left deposits for both puppies







. Tic was more playful and attentive. I don't regret either choice.







I'm sure as time goes on and Bailey settles down, you will see what a great boy he is







Tic can be a handful still at about 8 months, but everyday he's showing more of his own little personality.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Using the Puppy Aptitude Test is a great way to chose a puppy that best fits your lifestyle and expectations:

http://landofpuregold.com/puptest.htm


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, I got Catcher sight unseen and had to trust the breeder. I bonded to him instantly! He was shipped to me and I opened the carrier and he was all fluffy and smelled so good and was just such a calm but happy fellow. I loved him instantly!!









Kallie was the only girl in a litter of 4 and I wanted a girl so there was not a choice. I went and visited her for several weeks and rocked her in a rocking chair and cuddled with her and she was very sweet and it just killed me to have to leave her there. So by the time she came home I was very bonded to her.

in 1990, with my first Maltese, Rosebud, there were four girls in the litter and someone else had first choice. I wanted a larger one and there were two large and two small ones so I got the large one that the other lady didn't pick. I only saw her with the litter one time and didn't know which one I'd get until I went to pick her up. It took about six months or so for me to bond with her. It was my first experience with a puppy and I was totally overwhelmed and not at all prepared.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Jack was the only one left of his litter of three total male pups. I asked how he compared to the others, and the breeder told me that he was the calmest, quietest, and by FAR the BIGGEST of the three which was why he was left. I must say I was acutally kind of glad.. I didn't want a tiny dog that would break its legs falling off the couch... and I wanted a snuggle bunny. And guess what I have!! SNUGGLE BUNNY


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Well, when we first saw Rosie she wasnt much of a beauty queen but I saw potential in her and she seemed like she had a very sweet, playful personality. We got rid of those tear stains and fixed her hair and she was perfect


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I got Toby based on his personality. He was 16 weeks old when we went to the breeder's house. She had two puppies, Toby was from one litter and there was another male who was from another littler who was a few weeks younger. The other puppy was so quiet and lazy. I personally wanted him, but my husband wanted Toby because he snuggled with my husband the entire night. Toby was also a bit more energetic and we thought that would be a better match with Wally, our Beagle, who was 2 at the time. For once my husband was right. :lol:


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

Cindy, glad you got your "snuggle bunny"! Bailey will snuggle but only with other people, with me he likes to play. Mind you, I'm not complaining...

Carrie, he's so adorable. Everyone's are so cute. 

Well, that makes me feel better, K & C's mom, at least I know I might have a ways to go yet.









Thanks for the links, Marj. 

How did you get rid of the tear stains, AJ? 

Thanks everyone for telling me your "story". I think the puppy I have is the one I was meant to have, but having to do it again, I would go with bonding.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bridge_@Sep 26 2005, 06:08 PM
> *How did you get rid of the tear stains, AJ?
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103620*


[/QUOTE]
Well, I HATE tear stains so they really bothered me. When she was sleeping we cut the brown parts off so we could start fresh. Then, we applied eye envy everyday and we still do, although she doesnt have any or much anymore. I could tell that the tear stains were managable, not really dark, just dirty and strigy looking. Now she has clean face


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Bridge, I do think as your puppy gets older you will bond better. When they are puppies it is all about them and as they get older they will get so human-like and develop more of a soul, if that makes sense! If it makes you feel any better, I was so overwhelmed with Rosebud at first that I was going to give her to an acquaintance who already had a Maltese. All of the biting and high energy just overhwelmed me. I had gotten her at just under 8 weeks and frankly, it was too early. If I had waited until she was 12 weeks it would have been different, I do believe. But back then in 1990 I had never heard about the 12-week rule. 

Anyway, over time we bonded and I came to love her soooooo much!!! She never was a cuddler and I think that is because I did not cuddle with her much when she was a puppy... I just didn't know to do that.







I had only had large dogs before (Irish Setters and Doberman) so I really didn't realize that a Maltese's needs are different.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Sep 26 2005, 07:50 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I HATE tear stains so they really bothered me. When she was sleeping we cut the brown parts off so we could start fresh. Then, we applied eye envy everyday and we still do, although she doesnt have any or much anymore. I could tell that the tear stains were managable, not really dark, just dirty and strigy looking. Now she has clean face








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103734
[/B][/QUOTE]


I laughed that you did it while she was sleeping...








I have learned that the best way to snip Brink's stains are in the tub.
I wash his face and then clip it while his face is wet. It is easier and he is SO still and patient. Don't know why the tub is different, but it works for us. Then when his face dries, he looks so clean...for a few days anyway.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I shave Jack's face where the stains are (so they don't get so bad -- he has pretty terrible stains, entirely bacteria caused), and I also do it right before or right after his bath -- put him on the sink counter, where he can't get away, and he lets me do pretty much whatever I want to his face.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i was hellbent on getting a little boy shih tzu, so when i stumbled upon a litter of buttercups, i was all out of sorts. i walked up to the room, saw two little girls sleeping, and a little boy who was playing with a water dish. i thought "perfect, a messy little boy...i already LIVE with one of THOSE...." LOLOL but i went over to see the girls, and the little cute one with the perfect maltese tail (ohhhhh so CUTE!) didnt wake up, but the other one (with the soon-to-be bent tail....) woke up, walked over to me, asked for uppies, and promptly fell back asleep in my arms. i knew then... i was a smitten kitten! i knew THIS one was THE Buttercup. 

we bonded very quickly. her sister and i...not so much. she had the CUTEST little tail, the cutest little lemon colored ears, and the shortest little nose.... but just didnt have the personality of a buttercup







so the buttercup it was....

ann marie and the "my mommy always smelled like cookies, so i knew i'd have a good home!" buttercup


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

I was so excited to buy a "Maltese". I think I read everything online about the breed (that's how I found you guys). They were so tiny and white and I can put ribbons in her hair and buy a juicy bag to put her in! Then I learned about the baby doll face and I was obsessed. 

I wanted a tiny _(I was looking for something around 2 or 3 pounds)_ all white _(no yellow what so ever!)_ and _*SHE*_ had to have a babydoll face _(I couldn't pick one out of crowd)._


So after months of looking for my perfect dog, I found the perfect breeder. 3 boys and 1 girl and a descent price. 

When we got to the breeders house (3 hour drive), I was about to bust with excitement. Then I saw the one I was praying to be my little girl. She picked him up and said "Oh, this one is a boy, I thought he was the girl" She handed him to me and checked out the other two. Turns out, they were all boys.

After holding him, it took me all five seconds to fall I love with him. My husband made me play with the other two to make sure I wouldn't change my mind, and he whispered "we can wait for the girl" But like I said, I was in love.

I ended up getting the medium size boy, with yellow ears, that would not stop licking my face.









...i need to go love on him.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brooks_@Sep 26 2005, 10:21 PM
> *I ended up getting the medium size boy, with yellow ears, that would not stop licking my face.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


awww and looking at the pic in your signature....what a CHARMER! that face is to die for. it's clear how you can be just so enamored. you fellow smitten kitten!!









ann marie and the "we're all cute, arent we? how could one be cuter than another? unless you're a communist or something..." buttercup


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Sep 26 2005, 11:07 PM
> *i was hellbent on getting a little boy shih tzu, so when i stumbled upon a litter of buttercups, i was all out of sorts.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103806*


[/QUOTE]
Ann Marie, I looove your posts







A litter of Buttercups


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The last 3 times I let the breeder select for me. The last pup, the breeder had 2 show potentials and I had my pick. Both were nice, but I had certain things that I preferred and I actually picked the one they thought I would like best. When you go to a reputable, responsible breeder, they get to know you and what would be best for you. They know their puppies better than I could know them in a few hours of visiting. I trust them to make sure I get matched well.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Sep 27 2005, 08:21 AM
> *The last 3 times I let the breeder select for me. The last pup, the breeder had 2 show potentials and I had my pick. Both were nice, but I had certain things that I preferred and I actually picked the one they thought I would like best. When you go to a reputable, responsible breeder, they get to know you and what would be best for you. They know their puppies better than I could know them in a few hours of visiting. I trust them to make sure I get matched well.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103855*


[/QUOTE]
I can honestly say that it wasn't a very good breeder experience that I had, and the next time I'll do more research of the breeder. It's also really hard to pick a puppy out at 2 weeks old, I would wait until at least 8 weeks next time. 

Will get back to the other posts later...thanks!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Sep 27 2005, 07:21 AM
> *The last 3 times I let the breeder select for me. The last pup, the breeder had 2 show potentials and I had my pick. Both were nice, but I had certain things that I preferred and I actually picked the one they thought I would like best. When you go to a reputable, responsible breeder, they get to know you and what would be best for you. They know their puppies better than I could know them in a few hours of visiting. I trust them to make sure I get matched well.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103855*


[/QUOTE]

I have friends up in New York who compete (obedience) with Goldens and have an occasional litter. They require an application that is several pages long and based on that and interviews, they select the puppy that is right for the particular family. Other than choosing the gender, potential owners have no say in the process. It works really well. They keep in touch with their puppy's family and have reunions/birthday parties occasionally and all the homes have worked out perfectly.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Sep 27 2005, 10:26 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have friends up in New York who compete (obedience) with Goldens and have an occasional litter. They require an application that is several pages long and based on that and interviews, they select the puppy that is right for the particular family. Other than choosing the gender, potential owners have no say in the process. It works really well. They keep in touch with their puppy's family and have reunions/birthday parties occasionally and all the homes have worked out perfectly.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103904
[/B][/QUOTE]


I also had pick of the litter, but I sent an email to the breeder out lining everything that I was looking for in a puppy/Maltese and also some back ground on me and my husband. I got that tip from here. 
We visited two times, Once to view the home and puppies and the other time to pick up Chelsey who was selected for me. I'm very please that she was able to pick out the perfect puppy for me. Both our visits lasted way over two hours. She showed me tips and how to care for Chelsey even though we already had Chester and I had a Maltese before. You could never learn too much information. She provided us with food and water for Chelsey and a very detailed booklet She showed me how to do Chelsey bows /brush her and clip the hair around her eyes so she never get hurt.
With Chester he was the last puppy left and he was so independent already... he could go up and down the stairs and was already potty trained for outside. My husband swooped him up immediately... lol I had no choice in the matter. He was coming home with us. Chester is 100% my husbands dog. Off course he still gives me kisses and then runs off to find my husband. Chelsey is 100% my puppy. She will sit with me and go for walks. We bonded immediately. The breeder just finished grooming her and put her on the table and she ran to me I picked her up and tired to chew my hair. lol So cute..
don't worry the bonding will come. Just spent lots of time playing/training and treats.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I picked Puddy from the rest because he was the dorkiest. He seemed to fit right in with the rest of us right off the bat!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

When I found Sassy there were only two pups in the litter and I had pick of the litter. Actually Sassy had been sold but the person decided to forfeit her deposit for health reasons in her family (husband became ill). anyway when I walked inside the pups were in a puppy play pen. Well little Sassy girl danced on her back legs reaching up as if to say, "oh pick me, pick me." When I picked her up she immediately kissed me on the nose and then when I put her on my shoulder she snuggled up to my neck and went to sleep. SOLD!







I guess this was a case of her picking me. 

The breeder pointed out the breed characteristics of each puppy. The breeder actually liked the little boy better because of his head being more rounder (I thought it looked more apple shaped, but what did I know)







his eyes were farther apart (hind site he was probably more harsh looking as an adult)anyway I was sold on Sassy. She looked perfect, had all of her points, and personality personified. That little waddle and dance was just too cute. I guess I should include.....the first time I saw her she was 8 weeks old and weighed about a pound. Just to cute! 

I had it in mind that I wanted a little gir and she picked me. So we were both in agreement


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

The day I went to pick out Teddy I was not feeling well...what a shock (it seems I am always that way anymore







) Anyway, my daughter and I had to drive to a location I was not sure of in Brooklyn NY and about 1.5 hours....I am from Jersey and the thought scared me to death...but the promise of a new little one moved me forward. 

Anyway, I had talked to the "breeder" about 5 times and they seemed wonderful on the phone. When I pulled up, I was so upset that they were a store front. But, I thought well they must live above the store...which I have seen in an area in Jersey. So I rang the bell....and was let in. When I realized they were just a storefront I just got this horrible feeling in the pit of my stomach....and almost cried because there were so many people and all these little, little puppies. There was a little Yorky that was 12 oz, which I actually held and would have saved if it did not cost $4000 (my heart broke for him)...not even 1lb...There must have been 30 puppies....I was so angry and wanted to pick every single one of them up and save them and I tried to show them that I cared and my daughter handed me a couple...she handed me one Maltese which was in my Teddy's pen...but Teddy never took his eyes off me and to be honest...my eyes never left him. He was just sitting in the middle of the pen looking at me....while I tried to hold the two other puppies my daughter handed me. I told Rebecca....this one is not mine....and I went over picked up Teddy and never put him down. My daughter did all the paper work cause I was so upset and wanted to get him out of there. I have never attached with a puppy like that in my life...but Teddy is as close to me as my daughter or her father. He has become my son....and I could not love him more. 

Thank you God for bringing such a gift of love into my life.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Sep 28 2005, 10:55 AM
> *The day I went to pick out Teddy I was not feeling well...what a shock (it seems I am always that way anymore
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Susan,
You always have the sweetest posts. I can just feel your love for little Teddy. Now let me go and wash the tears off of my face. -_-


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Sep 28 2005, 10:05 AM
> *Susan,
> You always have the sweetest posts. I can just feel your love for little Teddy. Now let me go and wash the tears off of my face.  -_-
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104325*


[/QUOTE]

Pat,

You just made my day...thank you for sharing, sorry for the tears.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Miko was a litter of two -- the other pup was also a boy and slightly larger. My husband and I had just come back from an amazing honeymoon in Paris and I had to have a pup so that I wouldn't be alone in Nashville. We found Miko in 2 days and it was love at first sight!! We couldn't decide if we wanted him or his brother (or both -- but that would have been too much $$$). So we finally just picked the smaller one (my husband was convinced that Miko had a cuter face). I have no idea how small or large the other pup ended up but we just love, love, love Miko who still has the cutest little face we have ever seen. As for the size -- 7 lbs is just perfect in my eyes and that's all that matters







!!!!!!


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Terri_@Sep 27 2005, 04:38 PM
> *I picked Puddy from the rest because he was the dorkiest.  He seemed to fit right in with the rest of us right off the bat!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104037*


[/QUOTE]
He looks so sweet, Terri. 

Thanks for all your posts, and your touching story, Teddy's mom, and everyone who shared! They've been really helpful. Bailey is laying on my lap (or should I say squirming) as I'm typing this and giving me kisses. We're still working on bonding...


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bridge+Sep 28 2005, 07:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks so sweet, Terri. 

Thanks for all your posts, and your touching story, Teddy's mom, and everyone who shared! They've been really helpful. Bailey is laying on my lap (or should I say squirming) as I'm typing this and giving me kisses. We're still working on bonding...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104482
[/B][/QUOTE]
I love the posts about how they picked you or you were hellbent on getting one thing and got another...


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I never had the opportunity to choose from a litter. All my 4 kids were pre-selected for me by the breedder. I was very happy with their choice. Now, I am faced with choosing one of the two girls I have with me. I am having a heck of a time.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I picked Lacey due to her size and personality. I have a cat that can be a monster so I wanted a dog that wouldn't be bullied by him. Lacey is not afraid of him at all...she tortures him! She is a very outgoing, tomboy girl. She is about 8 pounds, which is good for me.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

My husband fell head over heels for Ruby Jean. She was the last of the litter. An when we walked in the room he saw her first standing in her crate with one foot in the air just staring at us and wagging her tail. Right then and there he knew she was the one. We looked for her for so long it was such a sensation to finally have found the sweet little miss ruby jean!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Our pup was chosen for us too...I like to think of it as destiny. We had put a deposit on a girl, so when the breeder decided to keep the larger of the two girls for show, we were left with taking Valletta or waiting for her next litter (although not the same parents). I had fallen in love with the maltese breed through a friend's wonderful puppy. My dog is the sister (not same litter) as my friend's dog. This was the last litter that the breeder was having with these two parents, so if I wanted a dog from this pairing, this was it. From day one we bonded...she is the perfect little puppy for our family. I really have to credit the breeder because she was very concerned that the second litter would not produce a dog "just right" for our family. We waited a long time for our dog and it was well worth the wait.


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

I researched various breeds and then breeders for almost a year, and I was between a couple of breeders when I came across Ballet Blanc. The _instant_ I laid eyes on Tavish's picture, I knew he was the one. This was it... no doubt in my mind. It was a very unique experience, and I was thoroughly convinced that he was the only one for me. After 10 months of looking at pictures and visiting puppies, not once had I felt the way I did when I saw that picture of my baby for the first time. We are certainly the perfect match as far as personality as well, and our trainer (she came to know us quite well as she came to our house privately) commented several times that we were perfect for each other and that she couldn't believe how well we were matched. When you find the right one, you just know! Oh, I love my little baby! I think I have to go and cuddle him for a while now!


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

> > _Originally posted by Bridge_@Sep 26 2005, 06:08 PM
> > *
> > How did you get rid of the tear stains, AJ?
> >
> > ...


Well, I HATE tear stains so they really bothered me. When she was sleeping we cut the brown parts off so we could start fresh. Then, we applied eye envy everyday and we still do, although she doesnt have any or much anymore. I could tell that the tear stains were managable, not really dark, just dirty and strigy looking. Now she has clean face








[/B][/QUOTE]

Can you please tell me about "eye envy"? We are using Angel's Glow with fantastic and remarkable results but would like to find something she doesn't have to ingest to be beautiful!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I picked Tuffy on our bond. He immediately came up to me and gave me a kiss on the hand. Then he bit my toe. He was so silly and cute. He just seemed more personable than his brother. He just was a little bundle of love. I couldn't resist him. He also looked more adorable than his brother so that helped my decision. My sister came with me to pick him out and she couldn't tell the difference between them so I'm sure I made him out to be that much cuter because he was the guy I wanted.







I didn't have pick of the litter with Pixie because her breeder only had two males and one female available and I was set on getting a little girl. While I was corresponding with her breeder she e-mailed me a picture of the three puppies and before she even told me which one was which I had already picked Pixie out.. she just had that look to her that just made me go aww and sure enough, I picked out the right puppy! I did get to visit her before I made my decision on whether or not to get her and she was such a doll in person that I knew I had to have her.







I really could not have picked better dogs.. I love my two little ones!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I didnt choose kodie either... my Xbf did... and we didnt have a big selection because kodie's sister they wanted to keep because she was so small (she ended up dying)... so there was only kodie to choose from! hehe.. and honestly I'm so glad to end up with him...







he's my baby







Here!! ...family PHOTO!!!... this is a picture of kodie's mommy... kodie is the pup to the left and the one to the right is his sister (god rest her precious soul) (she looks like a cat!







)


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Aww Kodie still looks exactly the same as he did when he was a puppy! How cute


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> I didnt choose kodie either... my Xbf did... and we didnt have a big selection because kodie's sister they wanted to keep because she was so small (she ended up dying)... so there was only kodie to choose from! hehe.. and honestly I'm so glad to end up with him...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Precious Kodie hasn`t changed a bit! he has that adorable puppy face. But his sister, poor baby she seemed sooo tiny. I am sorry she died so young.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

We didn't get to pick Abbey. A lady before me had first pick & I'm so glad she did!







She took the more independent pup because she worked full time & knew that I was a stay at home Mom. She felt Abbey would need more attention. She said Abbey wouldn't really play with her or respond like the other pup did. I've talked to her recently & she felt that she made the right decision - Her little Rylee is full of energy & she wouldn't have it any other way!







I think it was fate because as soon as my husband & I walked into the breeder's house, Abbey was sooo excited - staring at my husband & jumping up to get our attention. She is a real sweetheart!

Knowing what I know now, I will be looking for the same personality in my next one - Sweet & quiet!







Our family is pretty calm, so this works out quite well for us!


----------



## stini (Feb 26, 2005)

> It was my first experience with a puppy and I was totally overwhelmed and not at all prepared.[/B]


I know that there are a couple of other members (and I'd guess plenty of lurkers as well!) like myself who haven't gotten a puppy yet.

My current living situation doesn't allow dogs, but I'll be moving in May or June, so maybe next fall a puppy will be an option for me. *fingers crossed*

Until then, I'm doing research research research!

I've got information on a dozen or so breeders, and I know what to ask them, but I have 2 questions for you helpful SM members:

1.) Is it ever too early to start talking to breeders? Would it be appropriate for me to begin contacting them, and getting to know them, even though i'm still a long time away from getting a puppy? Or should I start now anyway, because of possible waiting lists?

2.) K/C's Mom (and anyone else who remembers bringing home their very first malt) do you have any suggestions on how to be better prepared?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I would definitely start talking with breeders to see which one/ones you feel comfortable with. Also, you will get an idea of when they expect to have pups available. I've had people on my waiting list for months, and we have just kept in touch.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> > _Originally posted by Bridge_@Sep 26 2005, 06:08 PM
> > *
> > How did you get rid of the tear stains, AJ?
> >
> > ...


Well, I HATE tear stains so they really bothered me. When she was sleeping we cut the brown parts off so we could start fresh. Then, we applied eye envy everyday and we still do, although she doesnt have any or much anymore. I could tell that the tear stains were managable, not really dark, just dirty and strigy looking. Now she has clean face








[/B][/QUOTE]

How long did it take for the Eye Envy to work? I have been using that on Bella (our newly purchased Maltese) because she has really bad eyestain. I am noticing a bit of difference after using it for 4 days. I also have her on Angel Eyes (she has been on that for a week).

Ginny (and Zoe and Bella)


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, here is my story.....When went went to get Pacino, we had searched for months for the "perfect" puppy that suited us. We had, after checking out different breeds, decided on the Maltese...It was more my husbands choice...Bless his big heart!!

When we went looking it was a tough time in my life. My son had been in the car accident and he had (and still has) a broken back among other things. My mother was on chemo and three months before that and a week after my son car accident, the day after we brought him home from the hospital, my companion, my little 17 year old furbaby died in his sleep. He was a 10 pound Cairn Terrier and I adored him.

When we picked Pacino I thought that he bonded with my husband more then me but I held him in my arms (or tried to) on the ride home and he squirmed all the way!! He was such a burst of energy and so small that I wasn't sure we made the right decision.

By the third day I thought that perhaps I had bit off more then I could chew as he demanded a lot of attention and with all the other stuff going on in my life I was spreading myself extremely thin.....

then....on the 4th day I woke up and there was Pacino sleeping on my chest with his little furface snuggled in the nook of my neck...and I melted.......I had fallen asleep in the recliner (probably from exhaustion) and my hubby put him on me...he knows me well....

We have bonded like no other furbaby and he is my heart. My husband loves him to no end and thinks that he is HIS baby......but Pacino and I know better!! He is my constant companion and other then when I go to work we are together......in the short 4 and a half months that we have been owned by him has been the our best months in a long time!!

He is our baby......
You Will bond, trust me...they are a wonderful breed...so independent yet so needy....Now I will go and tell him for the hundreth time today that I love him!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=103586
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I brought my first Maltese, Rosebud, home in 1990, what I wasn't prepared for was the puppy antics!! The extreme energy, puppy biting, etc. I don't know what I expected but I had not raised a puppy before and just thought they were more docile! It was easier with Kallie and easier, still, with Catcher. I know what to expect now. Just realizing that these little guys can be a hand full is important!!


----------



## miss emily (Dec 7, 2005)

When I brought my first maltese home, I thought, oooh she's so little she probably isn't really going to chew anything like a lab or a bichon puppy does. Then I left my Gucci purse on the kitchen floor, and found out that the itty bitty ones will chew just like the big ones! I got a laugh out of it, cause what was I thinking??? She's a dog! Of course she is going to chew!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby is my second Maltese and I had both from a puppy, and I knew exactly what to expect with Scooby but hubby was a little surprised at the puppy nipping and energy that such a tiny little parcel has. I have to say though he did quiet down at a young age but he still loves to serenade any visitors we may have who dare to ring his doorbell, I doubt that will ever go away, although if I show him the squirt bottle that seems to work well, he usually scampers off behind the lounge chair thinking he is out of range







It's so funny to see his little face peeking round the side of the lounge and of course he is still having to get that last word in


----------

